# ABC or CAB



## PotatoMedic (Mar 11, 2013)

Quick question.  Is the nremt test still on abc's or have they migrated to cab yet?  Tried to find the answer but no luck so far.  And i could not find a clear answer on the nremt website.  Thanks!


----------



## justlearning1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks.  I had the same question.


----------



## m0nster986 (Mar 11, 2013)

ABC for providers and CAB for lay persons.


----------



## Ecgg (Mar 12, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Quick question.  Is the nremt test still on abc's or have they migrated to cab yet?  Tried to find the answer but no luck so far.  And i could not find a clear answer on the nremt website.  Thanks!



Read this:
https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/2010_aha_guidelines.asp

"NREMT will be implementing all associated recommendations of the AHA Guidelines 2010 for CPR and Emergency Cardiovascular Care as of November 1, 2011 (Paramedic only) and January 1, 2012 (all other levels).

A-B-C (Airway, Breathing, Chest compressions) sequence for CPR has been changed to reflect a C-A-B (Chest compressions, Airway, Breathing) sequence in all patients except newly born infants.  EMS professionals should not confuse this new sequence for CPR with the age-old A-B-C (Airway, Breathing, Circulation) order for patient assessment."


What this basically saying the CPR algorithm was changed to C-A-B however your basic patient assessment still remains Airway, Breathing, Circulation.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 12, 2013)

Ahh thank you!  Will help with my recert tomorrow.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 12, 2013)

m0nster986 said:


> ABC for providers and CAB for lay persons.



Except its not....


----------

